# web based simple timer



## blazeeboy (Feb 10, 2012)

i created a small opensource web based cube timer/scrambler
http://blazeeboy.github.com/Rubik-s-cube-timer/
i want to know your opinion
*Todo*

records history
extend to 4x4x4 ... NxNxN cubes


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 10, 2012)

Maybe have a visualiation of the scrambles, and have the timer start when you let go of the spacebar, instead of it starting when you initally when you press the space bar.


----------



## LouisCormier (Feb 10, 2012)

I tried two scramble and got ''F2 B2 F2'' and ''R L` R`''. Perhaps this should be fixed.
edit: Otherwise I like it a lot!


----------



## whauk (Feb 10, 2012)

and please use '


----------



## benskoning (Feb 10, 2012)

it works great just add more scrambles for different cubes.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Feb 10, 2012)

last digit is always either 1 or 9 or 0 for me... that might be seen as a problem.


----------



## pdilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Sometimes the last digit freaks out and changes. I got 9, 2, and 4. And I agree with Louis, the redundant moves and cancellations are a strange sight. But all in all, I really enjoy the look of this timer. It's simple yet modern.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 10, 2012)

It looks nice and simple; whatever you add, keep it that way. 

As for the scrambles, I would highly recommend decoupling them and using some good ones.


----------



## Carson (Feb 11, 2012)

I love that its very simple. Three things:
1) As was mentioned above, the timer should start on release of a key instead of when it is pressed.
2) It would look somewhat nicer if the time was always displayed in the format xx:xx.xxx, i.e, keep the placeholders.
3) As mentioned above, your scrambles produce moves such as L R L. There is more than one way to fix this, but one of the simplest approaches is to break the cube into three axes. (plural for axis... not the weapons) L and R will be one axis, as are U, D and F, B. If you ensure that no letters (RLUDFB) are repeated, and also that there are no more than two consecutive moves of an axis, you will eliminate the double turns.


----------

